# South Louisiana



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck on the spillway.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Warm temperatures in the Spillway today heard it was around 83 degrees!!! Snowing out my window as a write!!!!aaarrrgghhh Anyway Open is a wide open triple with long bird around 400 yds. Others around 200 and 100 estimates.......work is mixed.....Derby is in the 4th don't know how many dogs are to the 4th.

Aaron*


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any placements in the Derby?

How is the Open going? 1st done yet?

Any info appreciated!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Secondhand Derby results:
1st Sletten
2nd Lane
3rd & 4th Milligan & Moody not sure which one was which.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open just finished tough poison bird land blind
Dogs to the 3rd are:
1 7 8 10 14 17 26 27 28 29 31 34 39 40
42 44 45 49 52 53 56 61 63 68 69 73 77 79 
81 83 84 85


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd:
4 5 7 8 10 11 13 14 15 18 21 22 23 26 27 28 29 30 32 
33 34 35 37 39 42 43 45 46 48 50 52 53 54 55 56 57 61 

Land Blind starts at 8:00 am Sunday

Open 1/2 way thru the poison bird Water Blind
Rest will run Sunday am


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have dog numbers for the Derby?


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any info on Q


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open 4th: 
Smith Tex
Moody Savvy. Kayla
Milligan Dealer
Bickley. Skeeter
Sletten Mercy Sunny
Farmer Pearl Marley Pacer Gracie Rush
Woody


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Good luck Robbie!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Hear 3 rd hand 4 th is a " huge" triple.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Amateaur callbacks to the 3rd - water blnd
10 11 13 14 21 22 26 27 28 32 33 34 35 39 43 48 54 55 
18 dogs..........


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Their are 10 dogs in the amateaur to the 4th - water marks
Sorry, don't have the numbers. 13,14,54 are all that I know that are out...........


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Open
1Tex mark smith
2Marley Farmer
3Kalyan Moody
4 pearl Farmer
Rj Rush farmer


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lanse Won The Amateur With Eva...That qualifies her for the National Amateur...just heard from him on the way home, guess he will fly on cloud nine the two hours plus...Congrats pal


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Lanse ! And all other placements....Wayda go Mark and Tex


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tex, Marley, Pearl, & Rush.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the placements!
Am Results:
1st Lanse/Eva
2nd Robbie/Skeeter
3rd Rick Mock/ Nettie
4th John Kabbes/Porky
RJ Bobby Lane/ Ali


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Mr. Robby & Skeeter. 

Congrats to all the placements. 

Any word on The Qual?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

iTrain said:


> Congrats to all the placements!
> Am Results:
> 1st Lanse/Eva
> 2nd Robbie/Skeeter
> ...


*Congratz to all!

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

rboudet said:


> Open
> 1Tex mark smith
> 2Marley Farmer
> 3Kalyan Moody
> ...


*Congratz to all the placers!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to go Rick !
Jimmy


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS LANSE BROWN AND EVA ON THE BLUE AND FOR QUALIFYING FOR THE NATIONAL AMATEUR!

Lanse, Congratulations on qualifying your 86th dog for the National Amateur - that is some incredible record ~ WOW!

Also, congratulations to Rick Mock and Nettie on the THIRD place!

It always thrills me to see good guys, who are so deserving Amateur Trainers/Handlers, do so well!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Nettie & Rick!!!! Why didn't we get a phone call?

Congrats to Lanse on the win and qualifying


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

anything on the Q


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

duke7581 said:


> anything on the Q


Q results:

1 - Masley/Kirby
2 - Moody/Farmer
3 - Brasseaux/Albert
4 - Abbott/Chloe
RJ - Abbott/Jag
Jams - Farmer/Orri; Milligan/Prize; Erhardt/Otis; Bogusky/Micro


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Orri & Otis.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Hats off to club members Mark Medford for Farmers 2nd in the Q ( two trials in a row!) and to Wally and Sheryl Riffle for Kayla's 3rd in the Open. I know that handler Charlie Moody is proud of both.


----------



## ppro (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job to Stephen and Kirby for the blue ribbon


----------

